# How long does it take to whiten coyote skull in 3% hydrogen peroxide?



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

That stuff takes forever to whiten. You could try heating it while in it or putting it out in the sun. Heat helps activate the peroxide. I use Sally’s volume 40. This will do it in a few hours. (I normally do overnight)

Coat in the Volume 40 cream. Wrap in plastic wrap, leave overnight and then rinse and dry in the sun the next day. Done


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

GavinAkaJeter said:


> I boiled the skull. Got the meat off and have it in a bowl with hydrogen peroxide 3%. It’s been about 20 hours and it’s starting to whiten! How long should I leave it in? I don’t want it to make the bone brittle if it does that! Any tips? And how what should I put on it after to make it shine in the light a bit?


If the skull isn't degreased, your wasting your time. Over time a yellowish color will show it's ugly face.
After all meat is off and clean, you gotta degrease it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinAkaJeter (Oct 11, 2016)

What’s the best way? Dawn soap? What should I do wash it or just leave it in soapy water?


deer310sg said:


> GavinAkaJeter said:
> 
> 
> > I boiled the skull. Got the meat off and have it in a bowl with hydrogen peroxide 3%. It’s been about 20 hours and it’s starting to whiten! How long should I leave it in? I don’t want it to make the bone brittle if it does that! Any tips? And how what should I put on it after to make it shine in the light a bit?
> ...


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

GavinAkaJeter said:


> What’s the best way? Dawn soap? What should I do wash it or just leave it in soapy water?


Simmer in borax and dawn. Normally this is done all in one simmer session. Wont hurt anything to do it afterwards, though. I never take further steps to degrease because i like the skull to yellow up a little. Just looks more natural.


----------



## GavinAkaJeter (Oct 11, 2016)

I did use borax in the simmer process, is that good enough you think?


Mike.Rotch said:


> GavinAkaJeter said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the best way? Dawn soap? What should I do wash it or just leave it in soapy water?
> ...


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

GavinAkaJeter said:


> I did use borax in the simmer process, is that good enough you think?


Did you change the water until it was clean at the end? That’s really all i go for. I want to end with clean water. You will never completely degrease them anyways. You can also not use too much borax. Keep stacking it on and make sure you’re pouring it up the nose and in the brain cavity.


----------



## GavinAkaJeter (Oct 11, 2016)

Yup I changed out the water and poured a good amount into the pot and simmered for another two hours or so. Didn’t really measured when I put it in, just poured a healthy amount and stirred it in. The water was clear even after the hours spend in it and had like white bubbles on top, of that means anything!I think I’ll just roll with it and see how it whitens. Not the end of the world of it does turn yellow.


Mike.Rotch said:


> GavinAkaJeter said:
> 
> 
> > I did use borax in the simmer process, is that good enough you think?
> ...


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

GavinAkaJeter said:


> Yup I changed out the water and poured a good amount into the pot and simmered for another two hours or so. Didn’t really measured when I put it in, just poured a healthy amount and stirred it in. The water was clear even after the hours spend in it and had like white bubbles on top, of that means anything!I think I’ll just roll with it and see how it whitens. Not the end of the world of it does turn yellow.


Yeah, i wouldn’t worry too much about it. I do a few a year for myself and friends. Never put too much into degreasing. None of us care. All of us agree that they look ridiculous how white they are right after being done and look much better once they color up a little. Haha it wont be too strong of a yellow. It’ll just do like anything else white does with age. Just a creamy color.


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Make sure you get the brain out first. Then Borax and Dawn and Sally’s volume 40 with cheese cloth and place in a dark location.


----------



## GavinAkaJeter (Oct 11, 2016)

Update! I let it soak in 3% for only two days, could have been longer but turned out great I think! It may yellow over time but I’m not too worried about it!


----------



## mlak27 (May 12, 2017)

If you do another skull and have tons of patience look up maceration. There was a bone lust blog I learned a lot from, and out of all the ways I used to clean skulls, I liked the end result best from macerating and H2O2. Held up better than ones I boiled. A lot more work and time though.


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

I've never used peroxide before. I've simmered in dawn and borax on a woodstove for a few sessions on my buck skull and it turned out pretty good. Looks like yours turned out real well.


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

A few days in the sun


----------

